# Ekg



## debi7478 (Aug 22, 2008)

I am new to Cardiology and need to know how to code the EKG for Ventricular pacing??  how do you look that ID9 code up?  would I also use V45.01?


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi,
can code 427.89 first;
V45.01 may be coded as a later diagnosis;

Stress tests EKGs are not paid with V45.01;

But don't give 794.31 as this requires ECG copy to be sent too.


----------



## debi7478 (Aug 24, 2008)

*EKG's*

Thanks a lot that helps


----------

